

Encounter 2001 Message (for aliens) - alexwg
http://www.matessa.org/~mike/dutil-dumas.html

======
biot
This is like a combination of the Voyager message and the math/logic primer
from Contact. It's fairly easy to eyeball what is going on: mathematical and
geometric equivalents are laid out while introducing new symbols which are
deduced based on the mathematical properties, such as the use of a symbol
representing pi in combination with the circumference and area of a circle on
page 5.

------
RodgerTheGreat
A few of my friends and I got together one afternoon and did our best to
decode the whole thing. It's really a fun puzzle if you don't spoil yourself
by reading the papers that explain the message.

------
SoftwareMaven
How do you communicate "base 10". The primes on the first page assume it
(unless I missed something), but how would you let somebody know "11" is "11"
and not "2"?

~~~
sp332
Because it has 11 dots next to it.

